# 2003 Roadster (updates 20 NOV 2012)



## DolomiteGreyTT (Jan 17, 2012)

2003 TT 180BHP FWD TipTronic:








































































In the shadow it's grey again:









My plans are to buy a black hardtop and 18" OEM S-line wheels, after that the car will need a bit of lowering as well.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome to Forum, and good to see another TTR.

nice pics and good choice of initial mods.

Whats up with you last picture - is that the original rag top? looks all 'flappy' (is this a word?  )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome great colour leather combo don't forget to. Join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk 
I have the rear fittings for the hardtop if you are interested have a look in the for sale section


----------



## DolomiteGreyTT (Jan 17, 2012)

@LordG71
No, just a cover to protect the softtop and to avoid moisture inside.

@YELLOW_TT
Already mounted.

I've cleaned the soft-top:









Some before & after shots:
































Looks neat again, after that I've used the RaggTopp Fabric Protectant.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice colour combo. I haven't seen one of those protectors before. Welcome to the forum


----------



## DolomiteGreyTT (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, it's 20 euro for a 473ml bottle. So I'll try the FabSil next time, as described in the TT Show & Shine forum.

I'm looking for a hardtop. Audi has never made hardtops in dolomite grey. Here are some pics of black hardtops:

































Pic of softtop to compare. Some more:









































In black looks better than in the colour of the car IMO. I have the possibility to buy a nimbus grey one for 800 euro. I think that would look a bit stupid, what do you think :?:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome. Your steering wheel is on the wrong side.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## DolomiteGreyTT (Jan 17, 2012)

Found a pic of a silver one with nimbus grey hardtop:
















I think it will look better on my dolomite grey TT, but I think I'll wait until I find a black hardtop to be safe.


----------



## DolomiteGreyTT (Jan 17, 2012)

6 months later, still haven't found a hardtop. Been busy though:

Painting the grilles

















Cleaning parts engine bay









Leather cleaning:









Bosch Aerotwins:









































Water leaking in boot, I've got new rubbers from Audi dealer.









2003 stock wheels 16" & 17"









Busy with the paint. I've bought the car cheap with some damages:




















































































Deep scratch removal, not done yet:

































Rust removal:



















































































































Dent removal

















Detailed the interior a bit:

Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before:









After:









After:









Dirt:









Enough for now, last pic of a nice Bentley :mrgreen: Ofcourse the TT looks way better :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Coming along well I have a black hardtop on yellow it looks great on your roadster better than body colour


----------



## DolomiteGreyTT (Jan 17, 2012)

Windows didn't want to close after locking the roof, so we did something about that:


















New frontpanel:


















Waterproblems, first collected the shrinkwraps:

























100 times better than the old ones:










Removing panels:










Tight work:










New hose:










Need to fit the new hose to this piece, with a rope:










First we put the rope in, then we started fishing for the rope:










Let's see, where's the rope:










There it is:










Like this:










Placing the hose:










Pulling the hose from above with the rope:










Finally fitted (right side of car on this pic)










Hardtop


































Dutch TT club


















18" S-Lines


----------



## .Ben. (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks beautiful! Top work!


----------

